# Directv will not let customers activate used equipment after 2/28/07?



## Mavrick22 (Feb 7, 2006)

There is an ongoing disscussion over at DBStalk that some installers have been told by D* that starting 2/28/2007 D* will no longer activate used equipment. 

If this is true I guess this is there way to keep customers from activating old used Directivos. 

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=77362


----------



## old7 (Aug 7, 2002)

Mavrick22 said:


> There is an ongoing disscussion over at DBStalk that some installers have been told by D* that starting 2/28/2007 D* will no longer activate used equipment.
> 
> If this is true I guess this is there way to keep customers from activating old used Directivos.
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=77362


From reading the thread, it seems that ONE installer told ONE customer that they will no longer activate used equipment. It scores very low on my trustworthy meter.

With no word from DirecTV I have every reason to discount this as miscommunication.


----------



## hiker (Nov 29, 2001)

Actually if you go back and read the thread there was another installer who posted that they were told the same in their tech meeting. These rumors have a history of being mostly correct.


----------



## Billy Bob Boy (Jul 25, 2004)

old7 said:


> From reading the thread, it seems that ONE installer told ONE customer that they will no longer activate used equipment. It scores very low on my trustworthy meter.
> 
> With no word from DirecTV I have every reason to discount this as miscommunication.


+ 1 An installer one told me The r15 was superior to tivo and that the s/a tivos are useless


----------



## snickerrrrs (Mar 31, 2006)

When I activated my hughes sddvr40 I did the install myself, so an installer had nothing to do with it. I called D* tech support. Who cares what an installer says? The last installer I had come out didn't own a cell phone and was missing some teeth.


----------



## rock_doctor (Oct 22, 2000)

The thread talks mostly about HD units. The only reason i can imagine to do this with the SD units is to keep people from returning the R15 and replacing it with a used TiVo.... Hopefully, they will actually tell us this for real, rather then just letting people find out the hard way. 

I just can't beleave DTV is doing so many things that will irritate its customers in such a short period of time or at all. 

mark


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

i sure hope this is not true. it would really suck... i have a spare laying around just incase. do they still activate ultimate tv boxes??


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

I suppose this is possible, but why would DirecTV turn away a subscription?


----------



## packerfan (Jan 8, 2002)

magnus said:


> i sure hope this is not true. it would really suck... i have a spare laying around just incase. do they still activate ultimate tv boxes??


Only 1 spare? I've got 4. I'm gonna be pissed if this turns out to be true. I'm going to see what they are going for on ebay. I guess there is no need to have 4 of them at this point.


----------



## Lord Vader (Aug 30, 2004)

Which models do you have, packerfan?

I've got a new-in-box HR10-250 and a NIB HDVR2. Recently sold two other new HDVR2s to friends.


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

i'm not going to the extreme of selling it... cause i am still not beleiving this post to be true. i think it's really that installers can not install dtivo boxes. i would still assume that i can have activate (replace) a box, if need be. i just can't see them being dumb enough not to take our money.



packerfan said:


> Only 1 spare? I've got 4. I'm gonna be pissed if this turns out to be true. I'm going to see what they are going for on ebay. I guess there is no need to have 4 of them at this point.


----------



## Bonanzaair (Aug 26, 2006)

On Page 79, paragraph 6 of the 2006 Tivo Annual Report is the following verbage.

"In addition, DirecTV will continue to have the right to distribute DirecTV receivers with Tivo service through February 15, 2007 and a related grace period as set forth in the Development Agreement."

Tom Rogers has stated that DirecTV will no longer have the right to sell new DirecTV subs after February. I guess the grace period is two weeks.

Sorry gang, get your DTivos on your account NOW!


Bonanza


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

Yow. I hope this isn't true!

I've got two spare DirecTiVos from a former coworker as spares. I don't want to have needlessly pay mirroring fees on them.  I'm just one guy and my single DirecTiVo is more than enough.


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

If anyone can find this out for sure and post here it would be most appreciated. However, I know the chance of calling and talking to a CSR and getting accurate information is slim to none.

I have a DTV box currently in use by a friend who will be deactivating his account and moving and switching to cable next month. I will be getting the box (R10) back from him and plan on selling it via Ebay or Craigslist. I would like to know what (if any) the resale value of my R10 box is.  If this news is true, I will have a new doorstop, and this is not the preferred outcome. Thanks!


----------



## or270 (Feb 4, 2006)

cwerdna said:


> Yow. I hope this isn't true!
> 
> I've got two spare DirecTiVos from a former coworker as spares. I don't want to have needlessly pay mirroring fees on them.  I'm just one guy and my single DirecTiVo is more than enough.


What i did was active my spares for a little over a month, then had them turned off.
That way they are listed receivers on my account. Did this last year.

Directv has a list of all the receivers that were ever used on your account.


----------



## John T Smith (Jun 17, 2004)

supasta said:


> like to know what (if any) the resale value of my R10 box is


Well... go to eBay and do a search!


----------



## goony (Nov 20, 2003)

John T Smith said:


> Well... go to eBay and do a search!


Added: If you are an eBay member there is a little checkbox on the left you can click that says "Completed Listings" so you can see how much recent auctions went for.


----------



## goony (Nov 20, 2003)

or270 said:


> What i did was active my spares for a little over a month, then had them turned off.
> That way they are listed receivers on my account. Did this last year.


I'm going to have to do the same... one spare isn't enough.<grumble>


----------



## chrishicks (Dec 31, 2003)

this is total BS if in fact it is true. both my parents and I have DTV and after they experienced the awesomeness of the R15 we immediately purchased a nice lot of backup units for both of our homes. we have a combined total number of 12 boxes with myself owning the majority. now I'm going to have to add all of these boxes to my account as a just in case type scenerio?


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

John T Smith said:


> Well... go to eBay and do a search!


You misunderstood my post.
I know what the resale value of my R10 box is, but if this rumor is true, well, then that obviously changes the value of my R10. I think I explained that pretty well; guess not. You had to have read the entire post to get the inference, not just the sentence you quoted.


----------



## chrishicks (Dec 31, 2003)

just a thought, could this only apply to new customers and not current subscribers?


----------



## John T Smith (Jun 17, 2004)

supasta said:


> You misunderstood my post <snip> read the entire post to get the inference


Oh... sorry... I don't read between the lines, I only read the lines... and did not see "in light of the possibility of not being able to use, I wonder about the value..."


----------



## super dave (Oct 1, 2002)

Strange, when a rep called asking me to come back she stated I owned all of my boxes all they have to do is activate them.


----------



## deezel629 (May 30, 2006)

If this is true, there goes my plan of cancelling my D* account in 6 months, getting FIOS, and selling my HR10-250 on ebay to help pay for my Series3. Talk about a bag of suck.


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

Bonanzaair said:


> On Page 79, paragraph 6 of the 2006 Tivo Annual Report is the following verbage.
> 
> "In addition, DirecTV will continue to have the right to distribute DirecTV receivers with Tivo service through February 15, 2007 and a related grace period as set forth in the Development Agreement."
> 
> ...


It really sucks that this topic is being discussed in two threads in different forums ...

Here's my reply to this post in the OTHER thread:



drew2k said:


> The only part of the quote above that comes verbatim from the TiVo annual report is enclosed in quotation marks. It concerns distribution of receivers (hardware) by DirecTV, and as a stand-alone quote, it does not preclude activation of DirecTV receivers with TiVo service if those receivers are acquired through other channels.
> 
> The following sentence, regarding subs, is not in quotation mark and appears to be paraphrasing.
> 
> This portion of the overall post needs to be clarified or a source needs to be cited ...


----------



## Bonanzaair (Aug 26, 2006)

Suggest we move the discussion over to the HDTV DirecTV board.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4809584#post4809584

Bonanza


----------



## packerfan (Jan 8, 2002)

So does this still apply to a receiver that was once active on my account? If anyone has any further clarification on this matter, I would love to hear it.


----------



## bizzy (Jan 20, 2004)

Bonanzaair said:


> Suggest we move the discussion over to the HDTV DirecTV board.


Are we positive that this only relates to HD DVRs?


----------



## illuminations25 (Jul 23, 2002)

DirecTV now has on their website in their FAQ's:

Q: I bought a used DIRECTV System from a friend. What should I do about installation and activation? 

A: We have found that new customers are happier with a new, professionally installed system, so we don't usually sign up a new customer with a used system. We suggest you check out our current offer or call 1-800-DIRECTV.

They might be heading in that direction.


----------



## goony (Nov 20, 2003)

The Q & A example you cite refers to "systems"... since I am more interested in individual DVRs being added to existing accounts, so I'm going to boldly assume that that doesn't apply to me.


----------



## Lord Vader (Aug 30, 2004)

illuminations25 said:


> DirecTV now has on their website in their FAQ's:
> 
> Q: I bought a used DIRECTV System from a friend. What should I do about installation and activation?
> 
> ...


"We have found"??? What a bunch of presumptuous asswipes.


----------



## landshark21 (Jun 17, 2004)

Bonanzaair said:


> On Page 79, paragraph 6 of the 2006 Tivo Annual Report is the following verbage.
> 
> "In addition, DirecTV will *continue to have the right to distribute* DirecTV receivers with Tivo service through February 15, 2007 and a related grace period as set forth in the Development Agreement."
> 
> ...


My interpretation of this is, D* will no longer be selling/leasing DTiVos. Which they have not done since they discontinued the R10. Seems to be business as usual to me.


----------



## GusMan (Nov 16, 2004)

illuminations25 said:


> DirecTV now has on their website in their FAQ's:
> 
> Q: I bought a used DIRECTV System from a friend. What should I do about installation and activation?
> 
> ...


Happier? Maybe for someone who has never heard of Tivo or have seen it in action. This is just a smooth way to try to influence people to not consider used systems, Tivo or otherwise.

Lord Vader's comments say it best.


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

(I haven't been following the posts in this section too closely...)
So, it's past 2/28/07. Did this come true?


----------



## brianhos (Apr 12, 2004)

No this is not true. I just hooked up an R10 yesterday, called in, gave them the access card number, she fired it up, no issues at all. The only comment I got was, wow, you have 4 tivos, that must be nice.

5 min call and I had a working R10.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

cwerdna said:


> (I haven't been following the posts in this section too closely...)
> So, it's past 2/28/07. Did this come true?


Totally untrue.


----------



## wolflord11 (Jan 17, 2007)

Directv is not going to stop adding Receivers etc to any package regardless of where they come from. They are a business to make money!

Turning your back on your customers is the worst thing a company can do.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

wolflord11 said:


> Directv is not going to stop adding Receivers etc to any package regardless of where they come from. They are a business to make money!
> 
> Turning your back on your customers is the worst thing a company can do.


And they told you this first hand or because you want it to be true.

They do things every day that annoy customers and make calculated gambles.

Raise prices, EOL Tivo future roadmap, Kick out Sony, JVC, ...
Get rid of channels that some people may want, give us channels we dont.


----------



## dtremain (Jan 5, 2004)

zalusky said:


> And they told you this first hand or because you want it to be true.
> 
> They do things every day that annoy customers and make calculated gambles.
> 
> ...


None of that is directly saying, "No, we're sorry, but we don't want you as a subscriber."

That is the difference here.


----------



## rock_doctor (Oct 22, 2000)

a couple of weeks ago I talked to a high level manager and she did tell me they had no interest in stopping customers from adding used or refurbished equipment (to existing accounts) but after feb1 you will have to buy a new card. 

mark


----------



## wolflord11 (Jan 17, 2007)

zalusky said:


> And they told you this first hand or because you want it to be true.
> 
> They do things every day that annoy customers and make calculated gambles.
> 
> ...


No they did not tell me this first hand, neither is it because I want it to be true:

It IS something that most Businesses do. Why would Directv stop allowing any of its Customers to add used Boxes? Sure, Directv do not make any Money from the Customers buying the boxes, but they do make Money from the Monthly Subs for those Boxes.

As for the rest, can you name a Single company that has never raised prices, kicked out competition? As for the Channel Lineup, you get what you pay for. If you dont want the channels they are giving you, then change to a different plan, or another company all together.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

zalusky said:


> Get rid of channels that some people may want, give us channels we dont.


Nice rant.

What channels have they gotten rid of?


----------



## goony (Nov 20, 2003)

wolflord11 said:


> Why would Directv stop allowing any of its Customers to add used Boxes? Sure, Directv do not make any Money from the Customers buying the boxes, but they do make Money from the Monthly Subs for those Boxes.


Sometimes, companies have high-level managers that don't have a clue and such decisions do result - I refer to those moves as part of a PPP - "Profit Prevention Program".


----------



## dishdudes (Mar 19, 2006)

Gave my brother in law a R10 I had around because he had an older DSR7000 that had a second tuner go bad. He called and had added it to his account no problem. Originally the CSR told him he needed a new card then he asked to speak to a manager since he was using the same card he just had up and running. She said lemme try something and magically it started working.


----------



## wolflord11 (Jan 17, 2007)

If you own a Card in a unit of yours, and you replace that unit with another for whatever reason " my old one died, a tuner went bad, my dog ate it etc" Directv will let you transfer the card from your old receiver to the new one. 

You can also add as many receivers onto your account as you want be they New, used, recycled, whatever. You just may have to buy a New card for each one. Well, maybe not buy, as they will also send out Free ones to.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

illuminations25 said:


> DirecTV now has on their website in their FAQ's:
> 
> Q: I bought a used DIRECTV System from a friend. What should I do about installation and activation?
> 
> ...


Boy, that's a very tentative, wishy-washy policy...

Also, it is specific to new customers...does that mean that existing customers who know the service can activate used equipment without challenge?


----------



## wolflord11 (Jan 17, 2007)

Well I added a used Philips DVR/Tivo unit yesterday (03/06/2007) with no problems at all. I purchased it off EBay.

Also, am using the Card out of my Directv D11-100. Just phoned Directv and unmarried the card from that receiver to my New One.

Oh, and they sent out a New Card Yesterday that arrived Today. It replaces the Card that was in the D11-100. Just got off the phone with them, and now all is well again. (And Yes the Card was charged to my account: $20.00, but then I received a $20.00 Credit on my account also)

So I guess the Title of this Topic is totally wrong. Directv still activates used equipment.


----------



## hiker (Nov 29, 2001)

wolflord11 said:


> Well I added a used Philips DVR/Tivo unit yesterday (03/06/2007) with no problems at all. I purchased it off EBay.
> 
> Also, am using the Card out of my Directv D11-100. Just phoned Directv and unmarried the card from that receiver to my New One.
> 
> ...


I wonder if you have a new commitment and/or now have leased equipment since you made the changes?


----------



## rock_doctor (Oct 22, 2000)

Possible, I would call back and make sure the new unit is not listed as leased (should be listed as owned) and you don't have a new commitment. If you have the commitment then ask them to take it off (IMHO a new 2-yr commit is not worth the $20 saved...). 

mark


----------



## wolflord11 (Jan 17, 2007)

To hiker and rock_doctor,

All my receivers are listed on my account as Owned not Leased. The One unit that was leased was returned to Directv.

Also, I do not have a New Commitment. I will explain why: The Package I have with Directv is no longer offered. When I signed up for it, it was for a One Year Commitment.

They have tried pointing me towards changing my commitment, but I am now locked into this one for as long as I want.

I have the Total Choice Plus Package. The New Total Choice Plus Package has DVR Service included, as opposed to my Package which costs $5.99 extra a Month for the DVR Service, but I save $5.99 a Month by staying with my Old Package.


----------



## adlerx (Feb 22, 2007)

I have activated two used recievers this week so apperently no problem....


----------



## hot304tee (Jan 24, 2005)

Just activated one yesterday that I got from a friend.


----------



## brianhos (Apr 12, 2004)

rock_doctor said:


> a couple of weeks ago I talked to a high level manager and she did tell me they had no interest in stopping customers from adding used or refurbished equipment (to existing accounts) but after feb1 you will have to buy a new card.
> 
> mark


I added one last week, no new card needed... it was brutally easy.


----------



## txhokie (Mar 12, 2007)

Activated my old Phillips DSR6000 that's been sitting in the closet collecting dust past two years. Used the card from my newer Series 2 that went kaput over the weekend.


----------



## rock_doctor (Oct 22, 2000)

brianhos said:


> I added one last week, no new card needed... it was brutally easy.


Good, I am glad to hear it. I was hoping DTV would lighten-up with their existing customers.

mark


----------



## jeffcornet (Mar 13, 2007)

I contacted DTV customer service last night and asked straight up,
"IF I buy a new TIVO receiver from someone off ebay that is not new, can I use my existing DVR40 access card?" and they said yes, no problem at all.

so you just need to ask.


----------



## tortio (Jan 31, 2002)

I just sold an old R10 to a guy in my office and he called DTV and they said he'd need my account info to prove my account wasn't in collections and that my receiver was owned. I called up today to see what was up, and the CSR said there was no way my access card that was with the unit could be transferred to him. I asked to speak to a manager and i got transferred and the supervisor (I actually think it was the same person) read off a script saying it was against their policy to transfer cards.

I called retention and the CSR was much better explaining why the cards couldn't be transferred between account since there may be in unbilled PPV's on it, (which is actually a good point since I've had VoIP for 2.5 years so I know my R10's hadn't dialed out for a damn long time) or the sellers account was in collections.

I told the retention CSR that I was a little frustrated since before this transaction, this guy who bought the receiver, (and another person who was interested), both called DTV before and both times the CSR said yes, they could transfer both the card and the unit.

Oh well, if anyone has any pointers, I'd love to hear them.

EDIT: I saw above where someone said that you could activate used equipment but after 2/1/07 you would have to buy a new card.


----------



## wolflord11 (Jan 17, 2007)

Activating used equipment after 02/01/2007 no problems.

Using an old access card, No, you need a New One. Also, you cannot transfer your card to someone else. They need a new card.


----------



## nealesq1 (Mar 4, 2007)

Activated a used R10 yesterday with no problems. Replaced my DirecTV receiver with the R10 and transfered my old card into the R10. Did not require a new card.


----------



## mrigeo (Mar 1, 2007)

goony said:


> The Q & A example you cite refers to "systems"... since I am more interested in individual DVRs being added to existing accounts, so I'm going to boldly assume that that doesn't apply to me.


I recently bought a Hughes Series 2 on EBay. Added a hacked drive from this site.
Call to activate and was told I would need a new access card as the one included was from a "closed" account. Had the new card in 3 days, called and activated; system works great. 

BTW, this is to replace the piece of s*&$ R-15 unit they convinced my wife to get as an "upgrade". My advice: DON'T!


----------



## John T Smith (Jun 17, 2004)

nealesq1 said:


> Activated a used R10 yesterday with no problems. Replaced my DirecTV receiver with the R10 and transfered my old card into the R10. Did not require a new card.


That was YOUR old card... not someone else's card that came with the R10


----------



## Lord Vader (Aug 30, 2004)

wolflord11 said:


> Activating used equipment after 02/01/2007 no problems.
> 
> Using an old access card, No, you need a New One. Also, you cannot transfer your card to someone else. They need a new card.


You can use an old access card if you're keeping it on your same account. I've done this several times lately, taking an old card then transferring it to another receiver. One has to go through DirecTV's "access card dept."


----------



## nealesq1 (Mar 4, 2007)

John T Smith said:


> That was YOUR old card... not someone else's card that came with the R10


Right, it was my card. Some people have reported that DirecTV was informing them that they would have to purchase a new card, which is not the case.


----------



## Lord Vader (Aug 30, 2004)

Oh, they'll often try to get you to "purchase" a new card just so they can charge you the twenty bucks for it.


----------



## wolflord11 (Jan 17, 2007)

I have never paid the $20 for a New Access Card. yes they bill me $20 on my account, and then credit me back $20.

As for using an Old Access Card from your Own account, they do not allow this anymore. Unless the Access Card is an up to date "Old" Card. If you have an Old Access Card, you can swap it out for a New Card without paying the $20.00


----------



## tagpats (Mar 11, 2007)

The DirecTV policy on activating second hand equipment is a cluster. I purchased an SD80 off Ebay 2 weeks ago and the customer service rep. I spoke with simply used the card that came with the used receiver . It was a closed account in good standing and the activation took 5 minutes.

I bought an R10 a week later and was told that I would have to buy a new card. I was told the activation of my SD80 a week earlier was against company policy and I had to have a new card. I asked if I could use a card from one of my deactivated receivers that I was not currently using on my account and was told no. The supervisor I spoke with told me the same thing, so I paid the $20 got the new card and activated the receiver.

I sent an e-mail complaining about the incosistent policy. Got a call back and was told that I should have been able to use an old card from another one of my deactivated receivers and was credited the $20.

Bottom line -- they don't have a set policy. If you get a nice rep. or someone who doesn't know any better, they will hook you up. If not, they will find a way to nickel and dime you out of $20 for a new card.

I hate to play the "you know I have a choice of television providers in my neighborhood card," but it is ridiculous to charge $20 when they can easily swap out old cards for new ones without a charge if they choose to. They claim to be protecting you from charges that could still be on the account, but how can an account be closed in good standing and still pose a risk to me. Further, if I'm using a card from one of my receivers, doesn't that address the risk.


----------



## roamer1 (Oct 23, 2000)

The policy on used equipment and access cards that I've been accustomed to over the past several years has been:

- Activating used owned equipment on existing accounts, or at least existing accounts with some tenure, is no problem.
- DirecTV will allow ACTIVE access cards to be moved to different equipment; they just unmarry the card from the old receiver and remarry it to the new one. Sometimes a call to x721 is needed after the fact to get everything working.
- DirecTV will NOT reactivate deactivated access cards, whether previously used with the same account or a different one...you have to purchase a new card.
- DirecTV will NOT transfer active access cards between accounts...you have to purchase a new card.

Put another way: DirecTV behaves just like AT&T/Cingular does with SIM cards. 

The experiences posted here seem to be nothing more than the status quo.

My question: has anyone had luck getting a TiVo-powered DVR on an account that hasn't had one before, or on a recently opened account? There seems to be some conflicting info floating around as to whether that's possible...

-SC


----------



## wolflord11 (Jan 17, 2007)

roamer1:

My DSR6000 is a Tivo Powered DVR. I purchased it 2 Weeks ago, and put it on my account last Week. Before that, I had no DVR service at all with Directv, only Stand Alone Tivo Units.

Also, my Directv account is only 3 Months Old, so is considered a "New" account. Before that I was with Cable.

So yes it is very much possible.


----------



## Lord Vader (Aug 30, 2004)

wolflord11 said:


> As for using an Old Access Card from your Own account, they do not allow this anymore.


Yes they do. I just did it a couple days ago.


----------



## wolflord11 (Jan 17, 2007)

Lord Vader, what is the Old Access Card you just activated?

From Directv itself:

P1, also known as F cards, were used until 1997. F cards have a picture of a satellite on the front. 

P2, also known as H cards, were introduced in 1996 and would eventually replace F cards. H cards look the same as F cards. H cards were in use until 2002. 

P3, also known as HU cards, were introduced in 1999 and are no longer supported. HU cards have a picture of a football player on the front. HU cards originally shipped with receivers with serial numbers above 0001 700 000. These were removed from circulation due to high piracy plaguing the system. 

P4 cards were introduced in 2002 and are currently still in use. P4 cards are labeled "Access Card: 4." 

D1 cards were introduced in 2004 following compatibility problems with the P4 cards in some receivers. These cards can be identified by the silver edges, and simply bear the word "DirecTV" on the front (no number). 

D2 cards were introduced in 2005. This is the current "standard issue" card. These cards can be identified by a two-toned blue dot pattern resembling the DirecTV logo in addition to the DirecTV logo and the words "DirecTV Access Card". They have no number on the front.

You cannot use any P1, P2 or P3 Card. The only cards you can use now are the P4 and above.


----------



## Lord Vader (Aug 30, 2004)

wolflord11 said:


> You cannot use any P1, P2 or P3 Card. The only cards you can use now are the P4 and above.


Well no duh! The P3 cards, or HU ones as they were commonly called, along with its predecessors, can't be activated even if DirecTV wanted to. The HU datastream, so to speak, was terminated a few Aprils back.

To answer your question, it was a P4 card. In fact, I had a few virgin P4s lying around that were never subscribed, and when I buy DTIVOs off ebay, I have successfully used and activated these virgin P4s.


----------



## wolflord11 (Jan 17, 2007)

Directv will still activate the P4 Cards. They are not classified as "Older" Cards.

Mind you, they will still try and "upsell" you a P5 or above card. They are in the process of getting rid of the P4's.


----------



## Lord Vader (Aug 30, 2004)

They are, indeed, "older cards." In fact, they're the oldest ones they use, and ones I have successfully activated.


----------



## drvcrash (Nov 18, 2003)

I just bought a used Rca dvr40 off of ebay last week and activated it Saturday. They even used the card that it came with instead of making me buy a new one like they did with my used hr10-250 i added 6 months ago. The only difference this time was I was replacing an existing standard reciever as were before I was adding one


----------

